# Douglas-fir with 110+ rings/inch



## phinds

I didn't believe it the first time I did a ring count on this piece. I had to very carefully do it again. TWICE. 

But after very carefully putting a 1/2" rotated ruler perpendicular to the growth rings and getting 55+ rings per 1/2 inch I've concluded that despite my incredulity this piece really does have 110+ rings/inch.

I had one previously that was 50+ and I was very impressed with it. This ones just blows me away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Kevin

Pretty amazing. I'd like to count them myself just as a courtesy peer-review for you, but I'll need a much better end grain image than that.
















Okay I'll go get your pizza now . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950

I have some red cedar that came from fence post that I am using for kindling Unbelievably tight grained. It is cool to split it. You can almost split it so thin you can see through it. Straight as you could saw it. Those kind of trees were ??? old. I know the cedar was about 3'+ in diameter -I cut it down in 73.


----------



## Schroedc

I've got some pine or fir of some sort that came out a house built in 1916 with rings like that. Seems like we only see stuff like that with old lumber any more these days.


----------



## Kevin

I have some old growth (not second growth bt honest to god old growth) LLP from the east Texas piney woods that I have posted here that about as tight as that maybe more. I'll look for a pic when I get back from the pizza store.


----------



## barry richardson

I only see around half that many unless I don't understand growth rings. the darker and adjacent lighter lines occur in the same year i thought; spring wood and late wood portions. Can you educate me on this?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

We still have old growth. But they are not really cutting it anymore. Still do on the coast. some of our inland old growth is there because it is too hard to get to. also getting old growth sinker logs.


----------



## Kevin

barry richardson said:


> I only see around half that many unless I don't understand growth rings.





phinds said:


> after very carefully putting a 1/2" rotated ruler perpendicular to the growth rings and getting 55+ rings per 1/2 inch


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> We still have old growth.



Believe it or not many states still do too, including Texas. One of the few things some of the olde politicians did right.


----------



## barry richardson

The photo shows a full inch.... unless the rule doesn't belong there...


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Believe it or not many states still do too, including Texas. One of the few things some of the olde politicians did right.


 We are taking the boys to Olympic National park this year. I will get pictures of Doug fir-cedar and BLM that are unbelievable. No I will not be taking my saw.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

The trees in the PNW are hands down the most awesome on the planet IMO. As much as I detest the general treehugger mentality, just imagine the PNW without those magnificent trees. Our Piney woods were at one time as impressive but they are all gone now. I'm glad we still have them on the same continent at least.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## phinds

barry richardson said:


> The photo shows a full inch.... unless the rule doesn't belong there...


Yes, but the rings are not perpendicular to the ruler so you can't do a direct count. I had to rotate a copy of the ruler and when I did it only spread over a little bit more than 1/2" when put perpendicular to the rings to get a true count, so as I said, I counted 55+ for 1/2". Believe me, you do NOT see 55 rings per inch.


----------



## phinds

Kevin said:


> Pretty amazing. I'd like to count them myself just as a courtesy peer-review for you, but I'll need a much better end grain image than that.


Uh huh. Forum policy and my natural politeness prevent me from answering this the way it should be

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

phinds said:


> Yes, but the rings are not perpendicular to the ruler so you can't do a direct count. I had to rotate a copy of the ruler and when I did it only spread over a little bit more than 1/2" when put perpendicular to the rings to get a true count, so as I said, I counted 55+ for 1/2". Believe me, you do NOT see 55 rings per inch.



While you were replying I was doing that amazing magical photo stuff that I do, which I learned by reading crapapedia. Barry I assumed Paul had a large sample on hand but maybe he extrapolated. Paul did you extrapolate, or do you have an entire 1" thick 90 degree cross section of it? Because I do have a 3" thick piece somewhere of our old growth. . . . ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Here is the cedar- No I did not count

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds

Kevin said:


> While you were replying I was doing that amazing magical photo stuff that I do, which I learned by reading crapapedia. Barry I assumed Paul had a large sample on hand but maybe he extrapolated. Paul did you extrapolate, or do you have an entire 1" thick 90 degree cross section of it? Because I do have a 3" thick piece somewhere of our old growth. . . . ?
> 
> View attachment 68170


As I said in the original post:



> ... after very carefully putting a 1/2" rotated ruler perpendicular to the growth rings and getting 55+ rings per 1/2 inch I've concluded that despite my incredulity this piece really does have 110+ rings/inch.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Dang... that cedar looks like it blows that other one out of the water... but it could just be perspective. Either way, I'd love to have a few pieces of some old growth lumber. Heart pine would be awesome for calls.


----------



## phinds

Mike1950 said:


> Here is the cedar- No I did not count


Wow ... that area around the 2" mark is so dense I can't even distinguish the rings. The area on the left is not nearly as dense


----------



## Mike1950

phinds said:


> Wow ... that area around the 2" mark is so dense I can't even distinguish the rings. The area on the left is not nearly as dense



I will sand it better tomorrow and post again. Maybe I will find the pic of me cutting this tree down 42 years ago this summer. Damn where did the time go..................................


----------



## SENC

When did you say you planted that cedar, Mike?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> When did you say you planted that cedar, Mike?



Kiss my ???  Hey I have to find the picture now. Damn we were crazy when we were young. 23- myself and and a fried bought a lake lot for 5K had septic. started building cabin. Needed money so bought 10 cords of cedar for $50 from the state. the guy used a hand core drill to determine there was 6" of solid wood. Me I looked at and solid as a rock- unusual for cedar. he marked them and we ended up with 30 cords of solid wood. Hauled them to mill and had them cut into lumber.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

@phinds sanded to 220 and the tight area is not countable under my magnifying light. I will try polishing it to 400-? tomorrow. Maybe we will be able to see then.


----------



## SENC

You have a light that magnifies stuff? Did you find it at wikimall?


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> You have a light that magnifies stuff? Did you find it at wikimall?



ebay- big magnifying glass that has a light around it- It is made for crabby ol farts that don't like to explain things............................

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## phinds

Mike1950 said:


> @phinds sanded to 220 and the tight area is not countable under my magnifying light. I will try polishing it to 400-? tomorrow. Maybe we will be able to see then.


You may need a 10X loupe. Your magnifying light is likely about 4X

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

phinds said:


> You may need a 10X loupe. Your magnifying light is likely about 4X



You are probably right on light but No I do not need a loupe- I will sand it better today and if that does not work I need your address and you can have it-on second thought just send your address.


----------



## barry richardson

phinds said:


> Yes, but the rings are not perpendicular to the ruler so you can't do a direct count. I had to rotate a copy of the ruler and when I did it only spread over a little bit more than 1/2" when put perpendicular to the rings to get a true count, so as I said, I counted 55+ for 1/2". Believe me, you do NOT see 55 rings per inch.


I get it now.... the rule threw me off....


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Mike1950 said:


> on second thought just send your address.


You can just send it to me. I'll count em for ya


----------



## shadetree_1

This is old growth sinker cypress but I can't count them.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## phinds

Joe, you should send that to me for fine sanding


----------



## shadetree_1

phinds said:


> Joe, you should send that to me for fine sanding



I did not sand it at all Paul, this is right of the saw.


----------



## Mike1950

2 chunks of western red cedar- grown in the inland North west rather then coast. 14 inches precept. on their way. I will dig out the pictures of this tree stand. Everyone should look forward to the  with just a little different hairdo.................. before my hair got dyed white.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shadetree_1

Mike1950 said:


> 2 chunks of western red cedar- grown in the inland North west rather then coast. 14 inches precept. on their way. I will dig out the pictures of this tree stand. Everyone should look forward to the  with just a little different hairdo.................. before my hair got dyed white.



The white hair comes with us beings Mike as least mine does, maybe it's just too damn many miles on the body, I'm not sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

shadetree_1 said:


> The white hair comes with us beings Mike as least mine does, maybe it's just too damn many miles on the body, I'm not sure.



I agree but have to be thankful - we have hair!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shadetree_1

Mike1950 said:


> I agree but have to be thankful - we have hair!!!!!!!!!!



I did have until yesterday, was finally able to get to the barber for my normal high and tight. Hate the cold air on the neck though but it is better than looking like a rag-a-muffin which I did.


----------



## phinds

shadetree_1 said:


> I did not sand it at all Paul, this is right of the saw.


You need a better blade

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC

So is this what I have to look forward to when I get old... competing over rings/inch?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## shadetree_1

SENC said:


> So is this what I have to look forward to when I get old... competing over rings/inch?



Yep


----------



## shadetree_1

phinds said:


> You need a better blade



This poor blade has been through at least 650 pounds of Ironwood so it understandable.


----------



## gman2431

SENC said:


> So is this what I have to look forward to when I get old... competing over rings/inch?


I about spit my drink out when I read this! LMAO


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> So is this what I have to look forward to when I get old... competing over rings/inch?



personally I am betting that you will not attain an age to worry about it........

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## phinds

SENC said:


> So is this what I have to look forward to when I get old... competing over rings/inch?


Hey, we're too old to be competing on actual inches

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc

phinds said:


> Hey, we're too old to be competing on actual inches



I always thought it was quality over quantity.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds

Schroedc said:


> I always thought it was quality over quantity.


Yeah, that's what all you short guys say

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## shadetree_1

Paul sanded to 220 (not my best sanding) but as good as I have time for right now.




Schroedc said:


> I always thought it was quality over quantity.



Quit worrying Colin, what can't get up can't get out!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## shadetree_1

phinds said:


> Hey, we're too old to be competing on actual inches



What are you talking about Inches? I thought at our age is was 1/4"s !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds

shadetree_1 said:


> Paul sanded to 220 (not my best sanding) but as good as I have time for right now


That's good enough for a reasonably accurate count. I'm getting about 40, how about you?


----------



## barry richardson

shadetree_1 said:


> View attachment 68228 This is old growth sinker cypress but I can't count them.View attachment 68228


Thats some old growth purple heart


----------



## DKMD

SENC said:


> So is this what I have to look forward to when I get old... competing over rings/inch?


They'll be talking about good BMs before you know it.

On the plus side, I think I may be able to trade Cialis/Viagra scripts for turning wood...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC

DKMD said:


> They'll be talking about good BMs before you know it.
> 
> On the plus side, I think I may be able to trade Cialis/Viagra scripts for turning wood...


Yep. Throw in some coupons for milk of magnesia and prune juice as packing peanuts and you'll be their favorite!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

DKMD said:


> They'll be talking about good BMs before you know it.
> 
> On the plus side, I think I may be able to trade Cialis/Viagra scripts for turning wood...





SENC said:


> Yep. Throw in some coupons for milk of magnesia and prune juice as packing peanuts and you'll be their favorite!



VERY funny-- pickin on the 's - but the one thing yall youngsta's do not understand is nobody likes get made fun of cause they are old- but we did learn a couple a couple things along the way and one of them is how to get f........ing even...............

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC

Well, as long as I'm digging my own grave, here's a site that tells you your old person name based on how you answer a few questions. 
http://www.surveee.org/oldperson.html

Mine was Mike.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cabomhn

phinds said:


> That's good enough for a reasonably accurate count. I'm getting about 40, how about you?



I counted 44 twice so around there looks like a good number.


----------



## phinds

Mike sent me a couple of chunks of the western red cedar and I've sanded them down. I only went to 400 grit and there is an end grain section where the ring count is so incredibly dense that you can barely see it with a 10X loupe and it doesn't show up in the pics at all. I may sand further (to 1200 grit) at some point and see if I can get it to show up.




 
These are the pieces



 
flat cut and quartersawn surfaces



 
end grains sanded to 400 grit




This is two end grain closeups and then my Douglas-fir piece. Each of the WRC sections is exactly 1" and the Douglas-fir is 1/2". Each of the little blue line segments is 10 rings except for those that have a ring count directly above them. 

On both of the WRC pieces I had to carefully check with the 10X loupe (plus I was working with a larger version of the pics) to make sure I got the ring counts right. The 1/4" that encompasses the REALLY dense section has 50 rings in 1/4", prorating out to 200 rings/inch. The whole piece is 110+ rings/inch, checked on two different sections. 

I thought this might even be a bit more dense than my Douglas-fir piece so I did the same thing on it, although I could only do it on 1/2" because of the samples size. Still, my previous count of 110+ rings/inch on it was a bit low. Turns out it has 63 rings in 1/2 which prorates to 126 rings/inch, but it does not have any section quite as amazingly dense as that one area of WRC although it's close.

These are easily the most dense ring counts I've ever seen.

Thanks for the pieces, Mike.

Paul

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Thank you Paul for all the work you do on your site. I still have not located the picture of live tree and me cutting down. You saved that chunk from the fire. I loved splitting it.


----------



## phinds

Mike1950 said:


> Thank you Paul for all the work you do on your site. I still have not located the picture of live tree and me cutting down. You saved that chunk from the fire. I loved splitting it.


Well, it's a labor of love. Sometimes the emphasis is on the labor and sometimes it's on the love. This addition was fun. The full set of pics and enlargements are now up on the site.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

